# Do Bearing Buddies Really Work?



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Guys,
I'm picking up my new boat in March and it comes with Bearing Buddies. I was wondering what others think about these devices. Do they really get the grease all the way into that inner bearing because they exert a little pressure? Also, should I use the special marine grease that I see at auto parts stores with them? Thanks for any comments or suggestions.

Frank


----------



## Lake Boy (May 14, 2012)

To answer your questions,yes and yes


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

They do work. I always us marine grease. It's still a good idea to take the bearing out and inspect them often. Pack them while you have them off.


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

I like the bearing buddies, but some do not.
One thing to remember is to NOT just keep pumping grease into the jerk until it comes out the rear seal.
The directions call for NOT filling the reservoir all the way up (to protect that rear seal).
I add a few pumps and then check it by pressing the edge of the piston.
If I can wiggle the piston it has enough grease.
If I cant wiggle it, I pull the cap and remove a little of the grease.
You should pull the bearings and clean/inspect/repack them every year also.
Yes use the marine grease.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

I think it unusual for the designers of this product to allow them to function to be overfilled and blow out the rear seals, but then, nothing is foolproof.

Pretty soon someone will chime in with the oil bath type as a suggestion. Happens all the time.


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

frenchriver1 said:


> I think it unusual for the designers of this product to allow them to function to be overfilled and blow out the rear seals, but then, nothing is foolproof..


.
I thought the same thing so I called them.
They said that the grease dries out and blocks the check valve, then the seal is the least resistance.
The fix was to remove them and clean them occasionally to keep the valve open.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

There's a spring and the zerk floats on the front plunger. Don't bottom the spring/plunger out out and you're good.

4 trailers over 27 years and thousands of miles to the U.P., Colorado and everywhere in between.

I use magic grease that has pixie dust in it.


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Offfishn said:


> .
> I thought the same thing so I called them.
> They said that the grease dries out and blocks the check valve, then the seal is the least resistance.
> The fix was to remove them and clean them occasionally to keep the valve open.


How do you ensure that taking them out and then reinstalling them will not loosen them to the point of falling out on the road?


----------



## Offfishn (Nov 12, 2017)

frenchriver1 said:


> How do you ensure that taking them out and then reinstalling them will not loosen them to the point of falling out on the road?


.
I did lose one once , but I'm not sure if maybe it wasn't properly seated by me.
Use a piece of wood to install them.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

They keep pressure on the grease which helps keep water out. On the ones I have there is a small hole and usually one pup and grease will come out of it so that is enough. On my big trailer it has a torsion axle and the relifef lets the excess grease go into the tube of the axle


----------



## fishingmonster (Jan 17, 2011)

Frank said:


> Hi Guys,
> I'm picking up my new boat in March and it comes with Bearing Buddies. I was wondering what others think about these devices. Do they really get the grease all the way into that inner bearing because they exert a little pressure? Also, should I use the special marine grease that I see at auto parts stores with them? Thanks for any comments or suggestions.
> 
> Frank


 As it should bearing Buddies are a must!

Yes I would only use waterproof grease sold at tractor supply and Advance Auto Supply. You can ask the dealer what they used for grease maybe they used the good stuff! Then you can wait till next year to repack! I would repack every year even with Buddy Bearings!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Frank ,I don't expect bearing buddies to keep the rear bearing greased the way I would have it be.
Are they of benefit by keeping air/water space reduced? Sure. Can they displace all air and water and provide lube where desired? That is determined during annual inspections.
Hot hubs/bearings create a vacuum when backed into water.
Even if a Buddy is sealed well ,the rear seal may allow water infiltration.
A bearing sitting on water over a season of storage can become pitted. A pitted bearing grinding against a hubs race will not have a happy outcome.
Nothing against Buddies. Run em if ya gottem. 
Just stay aware that inspecting bearings and races ,greasing them and adjusting bearing tension lets an owner know exactly what condition their bearings are in. And an annual inspection catches any seal failures before they cause worse conditions.

Looking for grease splattering from rear of hubs , and touching hubs for "too hot" conditions can warn of service requirement between normal preventive maintenance regardless of type lube ,or lube delivery system. Stuff happens.

Trailer brakes ,break away switches if any can be checked as often. 
A few minutes effort can be reassuring , compared to passing motorists pointing at smoke rolling off your trailer.


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

Waif,

Thanks for all the information on trailer bearing maintenance. At a minimum, I think I should inspect my trailer bearings at the end of each boating season. I boat a lot in the spring and summer and it just makes sense to me to probably do this right before storing the boat in the garage for the winter. I will also touch my hubs frequently on trips and check for heat like you suggest. Thanks again for all the tips and information on bearings. I now have a better idea of what to expect.

Frank


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Frank said:


> Waif,
> 
> Thanks for all the information on trailer bearing maintenance. At a minimum, I think I should inspect my trailer bearings at the end of each boating season. I boat a lot in the spring and summer and it just makes sense to me to probably do this right before storing the boat in the garage for the winter. I will also touch my hubs frequently on trips and check for heat like you suggest. Thanks again for all the tips and information on bearings. I now have a better idea of what to expect.
> 
> Frank


I have been guilty of waiting to spring. Or worse skipping a year. I used to service them in a shop , and the happiest customers had them cleaned ,inspected and repacked once a year. Fall before storage would avoid any water issues over winter but those customers were few. A boss said pitting on one part of a bearing was from weight on it all winter. I suspected water/ ice in low spots. Maybe both apply.
The unhappy customers were those with ruined hubs and even spindles from no grease or worn or failed bearings.
Different customers from different schools of maintenance.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

My 16 ft tandem trailer, I've never taken the hubs off and I got it in 1999. Been to Colorado 3 times north to Clare a dozen times a year and around 600 miles a year at home. I do grease every spring and every time I take it more than 100 miles, it gets a shot of grease. I always check temperature every time I stop.

Headed to Colorado this fall and I think it's time I pull it apart and give her a good cleaning and greasing.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

FREEPOP said:


> My 16 ft tandem trailer, I've never taken the hubs off and I got it in 1999. Been to Colorado 3 times north to Clare a dozen times a year and around 600 miles a year at home. I do grease every spring and every time I take it more than 100 miles, it gets a shot of grease. I always check temperature every time I stop.
> 
> Headed to Colorado this fall and I think it's time I pull it apart and give her a good cleaning and greasing.


Geez. Lets not rush things! l.o.l..
If you were dunking it in water while hot each trip ,it might sound like you are hauling broken dishes.
( Now watch ,some one will post they been swimming their trailer twice a week since 1980 and never greased it...)


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Waif said:


> Geez. Lets not rush things! l.o.l..
> If you were dunking it in water while hot each trip ,it might sound like you are hauling broken dishes.
> ( Now watch ,some one will post they been swimming their trailer twice a week since 1980 and never greased it...)


 Well here I am, but its like 3-4 days a week. 1989 trailer never taken them apart grease them only when putting the boat away for winter. Jack the tires up and grease and spin the tire and yes water does come out the weep hole just about everytime. Will be taking apart in the spring though have rip off buddies their plastic and brittle and one broke. Got metal buddies for replacement. Your bearings shouldnt be getting hot do a finger test before dunking or stop to get gas or rest stop. Barely warm to the touch maybe 80-82 degrees skin temps around 78 degrees. No warmer than a hot summer day with the sun shining on them not moving


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

tito said:


> Well here I am, but its like 3-4 days a week. 1989 trailer never taken them apart grease them only when putting the boat away for winter. Jack the tires up and grease and spin the tire and yes water does come out the weep hole just about everytime. Will be taking apart in the spring though have rip off buddies their plastic and brittle and one broke. Got metal buddies for replacement. Your bearings shouldnt be getting hot do a finger test before dunking or stop to get gas or rest stop. Barely warm to the touch maybe 80-82 degrees skin temps around 78 degrees. No warmer than a hot summer day with the sun shining on them not moving


At least you grease them.
An early eighties boat trailer I ran hard for many years got replacement races and bearings once.Still good to go ,knock on wood.
The 95 ish one I replaced everything ,as it was bought used and found just enough pitting and wear on the races to be fussy.

At the opposite extreme , an experiment to eliminate all air/ water space in a hub failed when the rear seal objected....


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Waif said:


> At the opposite extreme , an experiment to eliminate all air/ water space in a hub failed when the rear seal objected....



I tried the same "experiment" = same result :lol:


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

357Maximum said:


> I tried the same "experiment" = same result :lol:


It may be conclusive then.......

I tired of slow heavy syrupy lube flow when draining a large gear box. A wee trickle and vent was providing enough relief to not be the cause.
Figured correctly that applying high air pressure through the vent would speed things up . 
Figured incorrectly where to stand in relation to drain hole. Briefly.


----------



## John Koos (Dec 20, 2017)

I work at KAYDON Bearings so I feel I should let you guys know, all greases absorbe moisture weather they've been in the water or not. When bearings sit for a long time they get condensation where two metals are touching, roller or ball and races. This is where you get corrosion then when spinning it's like going over rail road tracks. Marine grease is just stickier than others but is a good thing. The majority of greases in the big stores is lithium based. The main thing is fresh grease according to the manufacturers schedule, and try to turn them when you can. So many people are afraid to replace their own bearings but it's very simple. You can go to the auto parts store and they'll show you a bearing and talk you through it. You can also take the bearings out and they can measure them to give you what you need. If you need a socket or any other tool they usually have it. You can always sit there watching stooped commercials and reliving someone else's day at work or get outside and feel good about what you accomplished in a couple hours at your own pace and hopefully with your dogs company.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

The old man and I just cleaned and repacked the bearings on my trailer today. Good thing too because they were packed with dirt. Just need to get some dust covers on pay day and get the spare tire filled up and I am good to go.


----------

